# Decapeptyl



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi can anyone help me please.

I have just returned from Isida and need to find a clinic that will give Decapeptyl which I brought home with me.

I am finding this a bit of a challenge.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Michelle,


I know the London Fertility Centre will give the decapeptyl injection for you.  Explain that you are doing a cycle elsewhere and need a nurse to help you.  They will charge you for this.

Failing this, could you ask the nurse at your GP's surgery?  They are often very helpful and willing to administer it.

You can also do it yourself, but this may seem very daunting to you.  

Let me know if these options don't work, and I'll try and find out more info for you.

You may also like to post on IVF Connections on the Spain DE board (e.g. Wonderful Women) as many of the women here have had to do this as well and will help you.

Daisy


----------



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for that.  Is the London Fertility Centre the same as the London Fertility Clinic?

I will put a post there anyway.

Michelle


----------



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Daisy,

I cannot find the link that youare talking about.

Can you point me in the right direction.

Thanks


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Yes its the LFC, - they have done the injection twice for me - never charged me!!!

wishing you lots of luck - it was the part of the treatment i was always glad to have done with!


----------



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Why is it that painful


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

No not painful at all!!!!  I was always worried that i knew i couldnt do it myself, dh would be useless at it, and i knew i would have to get someone to do if for me on a given date (My local gp wouldnt do it for me) - so it was one of those things that i "worried about".  But the lfc were great and always did it for me (you have to mix some stuff in two vials and i always felt out of my league doing that!!! - although many do ....)

Sorry if i caused you any anxiety, you wont even feel it... it was just my little hang up!


----------



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks that makes me a little less anxious


----------

